# Huffy Customliner goes West



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 8, 2016)

I just so happened to reach out to Scott (37fleetwood) the day he noticed this Customliner here in MI. 

I took a little ride earlier this week to scoop it up! 
Real clean, I'll have to box it up when I return from a roundtrip to pick up a big ol' stack of bikes that I will eagerly be posting about tomorrow!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 8, 2016)

uh-oh, cat's out of the bag now!
Thanks for going on the road trip for me!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2016)

Daaaaaaaamn that sucka is CLEAN!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 8, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> uh-oh, cat's out of the bag now!
> Thanks for going on the road trip for me!



I know one of you guy,s got it  you or fordmike so now I know..  nice bike man. & if your a gambling man it might be worth you time to pm me so we can talk about that nice bike  thank you..... ps...... you know what I am going to say


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 8, 2016)

so, maybe a little of how this came about. this bike was posted by Jay81 (thanks Jay81!) in the "Stuff on eBay and Craigs List" section. immediately I saw how nice it was, so I posted "someone grab that thing, that's a screamin deal!" and didn't think much more about it. later that afternoon I was contacted by two people, first by someone saying they wanted the Flying Ace, and then by Jesse, who wanted to ask about a bunch of early bikes. sadly I know almost nothing about early stuff, but in the course of our discussion he mentioned he had moved to the Detroit area, which made the Huffy pop back into my head. I remembered saying someone should grab it, and suddenly found myself saying, maybe I should grab it! with someone taking the Flying ace I asked Jesse if he'd be willing to go pick up the Huffy. he said he would so I shot an e-mail to the guy on Craigslist, who was a really nice guy who had collected bikes but had sold them all, but was selling this one for his neighbor, and waited.
I was contacted the next morning and I asked if the bike was still available, he said it was, which surprised me, and I told him I'd take it and Jesse would be over to get it. schedules didn't match, and Jesse wasn't able to go get it because of the guy's work schedule, so I told him the situation, that I was sending Jesse the money and would he hold it until the next day. he agreed, he was going to be at work all afternoon anyway, so he pulled the listing, I moved heaven and earth to shuffle the cash, and voilà! 
so thanks go to Jesse, for running over and grabbing it
Thanks to Dave S. who, when he heard I was stressing over getting the money for the Ace in time to grab the Huffy, sent me the $500 so I could make it happen, and thanks to the new owner of the 1939 Flying Ace, who came just in the nick of time to make this deal possible. 
thanks also go to another person, who said he'd be patient on another deal we had in motion, until I got this deal settled.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 8, 2016)

gotta love Flam Green!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 9, 2016)

Thats a stunner!! Congrats! Scott!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 9, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> gotta love Flam Green!



right on very cool bike.  you want to double your money plus shipping  pm me I am in so cal   if not I won,t ask again  thank you  nike bike


----------



## the2finger (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry Dennis


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2016)

don,t be sorry be happy  that is a cool bike bro  killer


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## the2finger (Oct 25, 2016)

WaaWaaWeeWaa


----------

